# Drowning in Dinosaur National Park at Triplet



## MountainmanPete (Jun 7, 2014)

I was on the Green at that section that day. If it is the group I THINK it might be, they were four people in a 9' self bailer. They were sitting in an Eddie right above the rapid and as I went through I asked if they scouted and were ok. They said that they were ready and I ran the sneak line river left with my SOAR paddle cat. There were members of their group on river left standing on shore (presumably as safety). 

We did not find out the news until we got off the river yesterday in Vernal. It's a tragedy without doubt and my heart goes out to his friends who were on the river. 

Please be safe everyone.


----------



## WildPro (Jun 14, 2015)

*Coroner Releases Identity of Victim*

Coroner Releases Identity Of Denver Man Who Drowned Rafting Green River « CBS Denver


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

No one says the cause of death, was it a slipped off pfd or a gear snag on a branch or something? 

Sucks to see these incidents go south


----------



## captishmael (Feb 8, 2008)

It sure sounds like a foot entrapment in wedged rocks or debris.
I'm so very sorry for all those affected.


----------

